# Please I.d. this fish



## japbart (May 3, 2012)

http://s1168.photobucket.com/albums/r50 ... mage-5.jpg

I think it's a convict. But it has a red tail and some blue underneath but it disappears.


----------



## japbart (May 3, 2012)

Also, is it a male or female? I'm guessing male but I wanna be sure.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

Female Convicts have orange on their bellies. That's a nice one.


----------



## japbart (May 3, 2012)

But her fins are long like a male. I'm really confused. I added more pics. Click the link and browse the profile.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

femlale convict. i have had females with long fins. nice fish


----------



## japbart (May 3, 2012)

Ok thanks. I have another question. What about the pink one? Is it male or female? He sorta paired up with my big female but idk if hes male cause his fins are short. The pink con has one pic in the album.


----------



## japbart (May 3, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## japbart (May 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMpqHmcw ... ata_player

Here's a link to them. Is the pink con a male? His fins are kinda short.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

You setted your video to private...


----------



## japbart (May 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrl5pldX ... ata_player

Try this


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Hm, can't tell if they're male or female, but they seem to have paired up. Leave them be for a week or so and let them do their own stuff and see what happens. )


----------



## japbart (May 3, 2012)

Oh ok. U can click the photobucket link on my first post and browse the album. They have some pics there.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, I saw. I really don't know enough about albinos to help you there. Gomena. :/


----------



## japbart (May 3, 2012)

Oh it's fine. Thanks anyway. I just wanna make sure. My black has long fins and a more rounded body whereas my male has short fins and a more oval shaped body. So it confuses me.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Haha yeah well sometimes fish ain't as straight forwards to sex as we'd like them to be, but in reverse that's just variation in them themselves, which is kinda nice. At least they're not as inbred as dogs. )


----------



## japbart (May 3, 2012)

True. Well irondan said the black was female. So I'm just hoping the pink is male.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Well the pink doesn't have orange on his/her belly, so that's at least one thing that points towards it being male. Still, we'll see I guess.


----------



## japbart (May 3, 2012)

Yeah. And they swim around a lot too. Can u guess their size?


----------



## japbart (May 3, 2012)

Here's a better video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HGeGqKe ... ata_player


----------



## japbart (May 3, 2012)

Update:

They laid eggs. But they did it on both flower pots on either side of the aquarium. The pink con keeps going back and forth each pot. The female just stays at one. Do u think all the eggs will hatch?


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Haha, congrats! Can't tell their size by pics/vid tho. And dunno, it depends on your luck if they'll all hatch or not.


----------



## japbart (May 3, 2012)

Well, fry or not i know they will spawn again. Im just gonna be patient.


----------

